
Show HN: Raspberry PIZero Stock Finder with Docker-Compose, Redis and Node.js - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/rapid-prototype-docker-compose/
======
alexellisuk
In this write-up we'll look at a Node.js prototype for finding stock of the
Raspberry PI Zero from three major outlets in the UK. I wrote the code and
deployed it to an Ubuntu VM in Azure within a single evening of hacking.
Docker and the docker-compose tool made the deployment and update process
extremely quick.

